# LOOK what daddy found!



## jimmyjames (Feb 10, 2013)

Found a sawyer! Best thing is... hes 2 minutes away from my house! Timberking 1600 with an hour cut time on it! Here we come walnut.logs!

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013-02-10_16-08-36_72_zps41a65578.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 10, 2013)

And the guy has an entire building full.of thousands and thousands of board feet of lumber, he has a heavily black line spalted burr oak that he just milled and its gorgeous! He also has.probably 1500 board feet of 8/4 walnut and each piece is 15"+ wide and has been air drying for 5 years, i was like a kid in a candy store! Im sure glad he.didnt have a credit card swipe.machine there!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2013)

Do tell what the agreement or terms for the sawyer are.  Would be good information for all.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 10, 2013)

pricing as follows

4/4-$.40 a brd foot
5/4 $.38
6/4 $.36
7/4 $.34
8/4 $.32
9/4 $.30
10/4 $.28
11/4 $.26
12/4 $.24

for short and small logs he charges $50 an hour, $10 per metal strike and $25 if the metal strike damages the blade beyond repair. his travel fees are $1.50 per mile charged as a 1 way distance. Also he charges a $125 setup fee when mobile. he supplies plywood stickers at $.25 each if you need them, has 3' and 4' stickers. Im probably forgetting some other details. For my walnuts hes charging me at the $50 per hour rate since were just slabbing them, said it would take about 30 minutes per log cutting at 9/4 thick. so im guessing i will have around $400 plus stickers etc, no setup fee since im delivering the logs too him. no bad at all for 3000 board feet of logs


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 10, 2013)

So when will you be selling your walnut!?!? Lol


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 10, 2013)

It wont be for a.while, if i sell any of it at all, its going to sit and air till the fall until i can get it kilned. It doesnt take long to mow through that many slabs when make a few coffee table/end table/ side table sets and a few dining tables


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2013)

I wish I could see your pics hosted on photobucket Jimmy but for some reason cannot. Not even when I go to your PB account. I'll just take everyone's word that you found a goldmine. Congrats! 

:irishjig:


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 10, 2013)

And the best part of all of it is that i get to help him mill!


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I wish I could see your pics hosted on photobucket Jimmy but for some reason cannot. Not even when I go to your PB account. I'll just take everyone's word that you found a goldmine. Congrats!
> 
> :irishjig:



The picture i posted is of a timberking bandmill i spotted in my neighbors yard today, what a weird coincidence too see a bandmill so close when i was looking for a sawyer, i seen it and hit the brakes immediately! I will be over there again this week and will post more.pictures, especially of the spalted burr oak log he just milled, has the most spectacular black line spalt i have ever seen!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2013)

Burr oak is one of the better white oaks for lumber. I do wish you would start uploading your pics to the site because I'm selfish and want to see the pics. It's about as quick as linking them you know, if not quicker.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 10, 2013)

here you go kevin :)


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 10, 2013)

there you go kevin, i had to email the picture from my phone to myself, then crop it down small enough to upload, all for you :)


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2013)

Grab that girl and ride her for all she's got.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 10, 2013)

But daddy, really , you know I wanted a pony. :rotflmao3:


----------

